# 11 LT RS upgraded to 17's



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

looks good..I like the split spokes
im not a fan of polished lips in general though.
what kinda wheels?


----------



## jasonmcr84 (Sep 15, 2011)

tehcor said:


> looks good..I like the split spokes
> im not a fan of polished lips in general though.
> what kinda wheels?


The picture doesnt do them justice at all honestly. In person these are sharp! I tried all chrome it was too much and with the chrome accents on the car and the tinted windows the black/chrome look more suited on there. But the wheels are Ultra Apex and the rubber are Hankooks.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looking good. What wheels are those and where did you get them? What wheels did you have before, I may be interested in buying if you are selling. You can send me a PM.


----------

